# New Fingr's stamps



## Christa W (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey everyone.  Just found the new Fingr's stamping kit at Walmart for 6.98.  If you are just looking for the plates it's a little on the pricey side but it does come with stamp, scraper and polish (that is pretty terrible).

Here are the 2 designs





I think the designs on this one are pretty decent.  I already have a million houndstooth prints but this was is the largest.  The cat is too cute for words.  I like the single paisley leaf.  I most love the flamingo.  I am totally planning a Florida manicure with palm tree and flamingos.  The other plate has some full image writing similar to the Bundle Monster but I think my favorite is the one on the far right that says LOVE with hearts.  I like the heart and arrow design as well as the anchor.  Overall it's not a bad starter or if you are a collector like me.  I just took them out of the package so I haven't gotten to see how well they stamp yet but I will be doing that momentarily.

They also redid the water decals and sell 4 designs per pack for the same 2.98 price.  I will be getting one of those shortly.


----------

